# Looking for a Nintendo switch donor board



## andersabra (Jan 13, 2020)

Hello.

I am looking for a Nintendo switch donor board.
Would anyone know where to get a hold of one?


Thanks in advance


----------



## Matius (Jan 15, 2020)

andersabra said:


> Hello.
> 
> I am looking for a Nintendo switch donor board.
> Would anyone know where to get a hold of one?
> ...


For free? Probably not. For cash, sure. eBay. Buy a faulty one


----------

